# Gamer looking  for group



## tone23 (Feb 14, 2011)

Location: N/W Houston, Tx
Game type: 2nd,3.5 or pathfinder
Live or online via Fantasy Grounds

Normal guy (Non-Freak) looking for a group.


----------



## Dark Maiden (Feb 15, 2011)

tone23 said:


> Location: N/W Houston, Tx
> Game type: 2nd,3.5 or pathfinder
> Live or online via Fantasy Grounds
> 
> Normal guy (Non-Freak) looking for a group.




are you looking to play or GM?

And what is Fantasy Grounds?

Currently have a group looking for a GM for Kingmaker, or a player. (GM perfered)


----------



## Triceratops (Feb 15, 2011)

If you don't mind doing it by irc chat then I have a great online game. It's a gritty, humanocentric fantasy game done by 2nd ed for the system, and run by an amazing storyteller of a dm (me) which needs the following:
- rogue characters
- clerics
- fighters

There is already a group up and running. The game is a well balanced mix of character development, action and interesting background. PM me if you have further questions and you're interested.


----------

